# Need multi-boxing tool.



## sonicthecrafter (Apr 29, 2015)

I am aware that windows 8 has a built in startscreen apps/desktop multibox.. but i'm looking for a multi-boxing tool that does this for 2 different *﻿Desktop﻿* Apps﻿

is there anything you'd recommend


----------



## sonicthecrafter (Apr 29, 2015)

can some one plz reply


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not sure what you mean by "multi box screen". Do you want a start menu like windows 7 has?


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

When I Google "multiboxing program", this is one of the returned results.

Home - ISBoxer Multiboxing Software

It looks like a program that allows you to run multiple instance of the same program at the same time. Often used by "farmers" in game, mostly gold farmers in Diablo III.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Mulitboxing allows you to play multiple characters in the same game. First introduced for WoW.


----------



## sonicthecrafter (Apr 29, 2015)

i know what ISboxer is... but i cant seem to find a free software out there :/


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

Well, Googling "free multiboxing program" gives me a few of them, but I don't know how to use such software so I don't know if they are good or not.


----------

